# Gota fria warning marina alta



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Our local weather station in Javea/Xabia METEOXABIAposts on facebook in valenciano & I translate it into English
I just posted this




> LATEST INFO ON THE GOTA FRIA
> According to the latest weather models we will have heavy rain on Tuesday, & as is usual for October in the Marina Alta area it will be very intense, at first on Monday afternoon we face the probability of rain, ...light at first into the night & then intensifying, continuing all day Tuesday and Wednesday.
> To talk about quantities is a lottery, but it is very likely to exceed 300 litres accumulated in Javea and elsewhere in the region, even more in some places although it is impossible to be specific, records could be broken especially in border rivers and ravines.


he's usually spot on


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hmmm, rain that is that wet stuff that falls from the sky


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hepa said:


> Hmmm, rain that is that wet stuff that falls from the sky


Hmmm ... yes I remember that! Canaries have escaped then?

We had six hours of heavy rain this morning, but the sun's out again now. No _riada_ though, so all the storm drains they put in with the Plan E money seem to be working! We used to get a murky brown river running past the house, complete with plastic bottles and the odd dead rat ...


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

I was wondering when it would finally start. Guess I do a big shop on monday and then lock myself up at home


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Seb* said:


> I was wondering when it would finally start. Guess I do a big shop on monday and then lock myself up at home


good plan

it doesn't last long though - & don't forget Tuesday everything will be shut anyway 


except the bars - unless we're flooded of course!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> good plan
> 
> it doesn't last long though - & don't forget Tuesday everything will be shut anyway
> 
> ...


Xabiachica, we are forecast rain here on the Benidorm outskirts, do you know if the real bad stuff is coming this way or staying that touch up the coast near you?

I was supposed to be going to Alicante to see the OH on Tuesday but been told jsut now that its likely to close the AP7  Having said that, I like a good Gota Fria - so long as I am dry and warm inside!


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

You can always look at the European Weather Alerts site

Meteoalarm - severe weather warnings for Europe - Mainpage


and this is one of the more relaible sites I have found for weather...

El Tiempo. Predicción por localidades - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España

Select your area, select you town, and have a look. Its updated quite often and very accurate.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Hmmm ... yes I remember that! Canaries have escaped then?
> 
> We had six hours of heavy rain this morning, but the sun's out again now. No _riada_ though, so all the storm drains they put in with the Plan E money seem to be working! We used to get a murky brown river running past the house, complete with plastic bottles and the odd dead rat ...


We had a good days rain in September and then an odd shower last night, but that is all since February. However that is normal and the plants are still being watered from the wells. Still 25ºc and sunny, summer lasts until spring then we await the next one,

Hepa


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> Xabiachica, we are forecast rain here on the Benidorm outskirts, do you know if the real bad stuff is coming this way or staying that touch up the coast near you?
> 
> I was supposed to be going to Alicante to see the OH on Tuesday but been told jsut now that its likely to close the AP7  Having said that, I like a good Gota Fria - so long as I am dry and warm inside!


I'd be very surprised if you didn't get it there

as I get more info from the weather station I'll let you know - tbh I'm surprised he has committed himself this early - so indications must be very strong


the best source for weather warnings is AEMET

at the moment it goes as far as Monday but gives us a yellow alert for rain which looks to reach as far as you


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2010)

steve_in_spain said:


> I was supposed to be going to Alicante to see the OH on Tuesday but been told jsut now that its likely to close the AP7  Having said that, I like a good Gota Fria - so long as I am dry and warm inside!


Wait, what? Is the sky forecast to fall? If so, my suegros are in Alicante. Does this mean they'll either: 
1. likely be trapped there
or
2. likely come home early?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

halydia said:


> Wait, what? Is the sky forecast to fall? If so, my suegros are in Alicante. Does this mean they'll either:
> 1. likely be trapped there
> or
> 2. likely come home early?


yes exactly that

the last bad one 3 years ago the sky fell in 3 hours - motorways shut - floods - bridges destroyed all up & down the coast



& apparently indications are that this could be worse


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Well.. we are still on builders electric and water, so I expect a day or two without power. Better go and get some fuel for the generator!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> yes exactly that
> 
> the last bad one 3 years ago the sky fell in 3 hours - motorways shut - floods - bridges destroyed all up & down the coast
> 
> ...



Oh my goodness. 
Batten down the hatches, then. I'll be thinking about you all!!!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Just had our first little taster of it - even lost power - fantastic lightning though!!!

From my window it looked like the whole of Alicante to Benidorm was out!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Thunder and lightening now in Monforte


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

Tuesday, hu? 

It's starting right now, massive thunderstorms and loads and loads of rain. Let´s see if it is just a first taste or the real deal. Lights are flickering already.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Seb* said:


> Tuesday, hu?
> 
> It's starting right now, massive thunderstorms and loads and loads of rain. Let´s see if it is just a first taste or the real deal. Lights are flickering already.


You must have had what we had as it moved away from us... nasty but with us only lasted an hour... almighty thunder and lightning though! We lost power for about 5 mins, but the rest of the area was out for about 20! So glad I satyed in now! Was quite spectacular!

Manana I fill the jerry cans, put the BBQ in the garage, stow away the garden furniture and stock up on candles.... then...BRING ON TUESDAY - we're ready for ya !


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

the rain has started tipping down again over here in Málaga! Time for bed methinks!

Jo xxx


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

halydia said:


> Oh my goodness.
> Batten down the hatches, then. I'll be thinking about you all!!!



The River in my Town during the last major Gota Fria of Oct 2007. Shame the clip doesn;t show the 2 cars being washed down the river, but you can see the water gushing through the front door of the white house, and out of the back door...YouTube - jalon river


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Some forecasts say heavy rain for monday, others say heavy rain monday and tuesday, other say fine on monday yes tues and wed are heavy rain, others say showers mon and tues, but heavy on wed and thurs.....

looks like its a week of wait and see as it looks so changeable....


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I love this website, you can see the storms coming!

SAT24.com, Satellite Weather Europe. Watch the Clouds and Sun over Europe


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> I love this website, you can see the storms coming!
> 
> SAT24.com, Satellite Weather Europe. Watch the Clouds and Sun over Europe


Just had a look - looks good!
I was looking at the forecasts on AEMET last night and they have a sat one also. I feel like Michael Fish!! 

El Tiempo. Imágenes de satélite. Infrarroja - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

AEMET no longer has us on alert at all for rain Monday or Tuesday - the local weather station is saying rain all day Tuesday but not too intense

so we may well have got away with it


for now..............


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> AEMET no longer has us on alert at all for rain Monday or Tuesday - the local weather station is saying rain all day Tuesday but not too intense
> 
> so we may well have got away with it
> 
> ...


:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

halydia said:


> Wait, what? Is the sky forecast to fall? If so, my suegros are in Alicante. Does this mean they'll either:
> 1. likely be trapped there
> or
> 2. likely come home early?



If it is a bad Gota Fria as we had a few years ago, yes, they could get trapped. It is very heavy rain and strong winds. It is a bit like a huricane. 

How are they travelling?


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2010)

DunWorkin said:


> If it is a bad Gota Fria as we had a few years ago, yes, they could get trapped. It is very heavy rain and strong winds. It is a bit like a huricane.
> 
> How are they travelling?


Car. 

We're pretty used to driving in wind and rain up here. The only thing that worries me is flooding/bridges being out or closed.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I just woke up to this on FB - my translation from Valenciano




> The tense wait we have faced at last gives us the situation for Tuesday, the most recent forecast maps give us heavy rain again for the whole of Tuesday, including strong winds at sea, which could be dangerous if the rivers flood, as the heavy seas could stop the flow of the rivers.



accurate but not my best 'flowing' effort admittedly - need coffee!!



& AEMET has re-instated yellow alert again


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Down here in the unfashionable bit we've had forecasts ranging from "Run to hills....we're all doomed!" to "Sorry.... scrub that......sunny with a bit of cloud" so I think I'll just keep asking Pedro, a local farmer who has a bit of a reputation as a weather god and has an uncanny knack of getting things right although when you ask his missus she swears he just gets it off the telly

Funny old world eh



Doggy


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> Down here in the unfashionable bit we've had forecasts ranging from "Run to hills....we're all doomed!" to "Sorry.... scrub that......sunny with a bit of cloud" so I think I'll just keep asking Pedro, a local farmer who has a bit of a reputation as a weather god and has an uncanny knack of getting things right although when you ask his missus she swears he just gets it off the telly
> 
> Funny old world eh
> 
> ...


I'm just doing this morning's translation


I think it will be a case of 'run for the hills!!'


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> I'm just doing this morning's translation
> 
> 
> I think it will be a case of 'run for the hills!!'


If this ( Precipitación, lluvia y nieve en España - El Tiempo) is anywhere close I think you should get yer wellies on tomorrow at least


Doggy


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> If this ( Precipitación, lluvia y nieve en España - El Tiempo) is anywhere close I think you should get yer wellies on tomorrow at least
> 
> 
> Doggy


boats might be more apt!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

orange alert now for tomorrow for rain & _costeros_



El Tiempo. Avisos meteorológicos: Comunidad Valenciana - Mañana - Mapa - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España
I understand _costero_ to mean (not translate as, you understand) heavy coastal swells




so not good news


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

meteoxabia is now predicting the possibility of 300 litres of rain in 24hours!!!!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> meteoxabia is now predicting the possibility of 300 litres of rain in 24hours!!!!


It will save me watering the garden then! The lady round the corner has a fish pond, I better warn her, she shoudl fetch them inside or they may drown!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> It will save me watering the garden then! The lady round the corner has a fish pond, I better warn her, she shoudl fetch them inside or they may drown!





I think you might have to go looking for the garden on Wednesday if you live on a hill


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> I think you might have to go looking for the garden on Wednesday if you live on a hill


 jeje

my poor dogs tomorrow will have their legs crossed


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Our local goatherd said it would rain on Saturday and it did. He said it would rain on Sunday and Monday too. Well, it rained yesterday and clouds are bubbling up after a sunny start.
We are down south just outside Marbella and right on the coast. This time last year we were still swimming in our pool....
The last time I got in it was almost a month ago.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Our local goatherd said it would rain on Saturday and it did. He said it would rain on Sunday and Monday too. Well, it rained yesterday and clouds are bubbling up after a sunny start.
> We are down south just outside Marbella and right on the coast. This time last year we were still swimming in our pool....
> The last time I got in it was almost a month ago.


Yes indeed, I recall eating outside this time last year, we even had a BBQ in November on a nice evening. Today we had sunshine but its clouding over now... but guess what I saw today... when nipping out to the shop - a British family of tourists, in their trunks, on the beach, and IN THE SEA...(don;t they realise that they have turned off the thermostat now and it is no longer being heated)!

God, it makes you proud of our nation doesnt it! The things we will do in order to enjoy our holidays!!!:crazy:


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

steve_in_spain said:


> God, it makes you proud of our nation doesnt it! The things we will do in order to enjoy our holidays!!!:crazy:


And that brings back childhood memories of holidays on cold, breezy beaches, grey seas, teeth-chattering shivering when you came out from the water and the wind got you...
But yes, I enjoyed it....well, sort of
But that sort of thing has made we Brits what we are.....Tough, hardy, foolish....
We've got friends coming to stay, flying into Gibraltar tomorrow....well, they hope they are, what with action by French AirTraffic Controllers and the possibility of being diverted to Malaga if the weather in Gib is bad...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> And that brings back childhood memories of holidays on cold, breezy beaches, grey seas, teeth-chattering shivering when you came out from the water and the wind got you...
> But yes, I enjoyed it....well, sort of


Remember putting up the wind break??!!
Only in the UK ...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Dedicated to all those suffering the "gota fría"





And in Karaoke form so you can all join in...





But doesn't that preposition "in the plain" just grate on you!!!???


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

pesky wesky said:


> dedicated to all those suffering the "gota fría"
> youtube - my fair lady - the rain in spain
> 
> and in karaoke form so you can all join in...
> ...


loco!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

BIG storm last night - blew out the weather station in Javea town - but at one point 22 litres of rain was recorded in just a few mins



It stopped raining hours ago but it's still very wet out there




& apparently there's a lot more to come............


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> BIG storm last night - blew out the weather station in Javea town - but at one point 22 litres of rain was recorded in just a few mins
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... That's really odd, because I'm up in the Jalon Valley ( only about 15kms away ) and we didn't have that much at all. I was expecting a deluge a la 2007, but no big deal (so far)....


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

djfwells said:


> ... That's really odd, because I'm up in the Jalon Valley ( only about 15kms away ) and we didn't have that much at all. I was expecting a deluge a la 2007, but no big deal (so far)....


don't forget Javea does get it's own weather!!


it is apparently building again towards the evening/night - but even the weather guy says he can't be sure


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> loco!


But great stuff, isn't it?


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> But great stuff, isn't it?


Si! Brings back memories!

We have had nada..no rain no tormentas nada!

Lets see what later brings!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

the latest from meteoxabia


_We still need to be cautious, it isn't over yet. According to the radar there is a core of powerful rain over the Balearics heading in our direction, which could still give us heavy rain this evening & tonight._


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Remember putting up the wind break??!!
> Only in the UK ...


This morning we drove to the Roman site of Baelo Claudia near Tarifa on the Costa de la Luz, with a friend who has never been there. It was raining when we left the village, but normally if it is raining here in the mountains it is fine on the west coast.

As we were going round past the Straits of Gibraltar the rain got harder and harder and the strip of blue sky we had seen earlier over the coast disappeared completely.

We parked up amongst the cars and coaches and as we paddled across the carpark with our cagoules and brollies and fought our way round the museum full of disgruntled holidaymakers and their bored kids, I thought ...

THIS IS JUST LIKE WALES !!!


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

the heavy rain is here - hard rain and difficult to see the other end of the village!


----------



## Cees (Sep 15, 2010)

*Raining cats and dogs*



xabiachica said:


> Our local weather station in Javea/Xabia METEOXABIAposts on facebook in valenciano & I translate it into English
> I just posted this
> 
> Its raining in Valencia from early morning today till now (8 oclock afternoon), this looks like another country. Grey and wet.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

we have rain, nothing more 
windy in Elche aparently!

I was kinda hoping for a really good day of storms! Still for the night i guess!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> This morning we drove to the Roman site of Baelo Claudia near Tarifa on the Costa de la Luz, with a friend who has never been there. It was raining when we left the village, but normally if it is raining here in the mountains it is fine on the west coast.
> 
> As we were going round past the Straits of Gibraltar the rain got harder and harder and the strip of blue sky we had seen earlier over the coast disappeared completely.
> 
> ...


Ok, nothing to do with the weather I admit...
Yesterday we went to some Roman ruins too and I'll give you the link, just in case anyone's interested...
Villa Romana de Almenara - Puras - Diputación de Valladolid
The museum was pretty good and there were some nice mosaics too, but the best places we have been in Spain for Roman ruins were Carranque
Parque Arqueológico de Carranque. Home | Patrimonio Histórico CLM
And Segobriga
Parque Arqueológico de Segóbriga. Home | Patrimonio Histórico CLM


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Ok, nothing to do with the weather I admit...
> Yesterday we went to some Roman ruins too and I'll give you the link, just in case anyone's interested...
> Villa Romana de Almenara - Puras - Diputación de Valladolid
> The museum was pretty good and there were some nice mosaics too, but the best places we have been in Spain for Roman ruins were Carranque
> ...


Coo - I love mosaics. We have a Roman temple site right behind our house but there´s just a couple of wells full of frogs now, and the odd passing archaeologist.

We´ll have to plan a trip to Castilla La Mancha when the *weather* gets better!


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Ok, nothing to do with the weather I admit...
> Yesterday we went to some Roman ruins too and I'll give you the link, just in case anyone's interested...
> Villa Romana de Almenara - Puras - Diputación de Valladolid
> The museum was pretty good and there were some nice mosaics too, but the best places we have been in Spain for Roman ruins were Carranque
> ...


Thanks for posting this - I looked at the map, and it's quite close to where my OH's grandmother is. We're always looking for things to see in that region, as the puebl(it)o gets boring after awhile. 

Woohoo! Next trip planned


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Sun was out all day here . A black cloud passed behind Lorca at about 4pm but we didn't get any although the wind is stronger now .


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> Sun was out all day here . A black cloud passed behind Lorca at about 4pm but we didn't get any although the wind is stronger now .


We're getting it now. Very strong winds and lots of rain. Lights are flickering all the time, so I expect the power to go sooner or later. I'm off to bed now, taking my book, warm blanket and a strong torch with me - just in case. :behindsofa:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

very windy here still


& loads of rain, thunder & lightening last night


by 10.30 last night we had apparently had nearly 107 litres of rain - that's the last report from meteoxabia - & before things went really crazy until around midnight

power was on & off


all the toldos on the surrounding buildings are flapping - a lot broken (why didn't people just roll them away)

I suspect there will be trees down - I'll know later as my mates start coming down from them thar hills


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Dolphin who lives up the hill reports that it looks like a hurricane hit his house last night

trees damaged & so on


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> Dolphin who lives up the hill reports that it looks like a hurricane hit his house last night
> 
> trees damaged & so on


It seems to be calming down now. Some fences were damaged and my chili plants are flatted. Rest looks ok though


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

We had a bit of rain (nothing major), and dring the night I had a touch of wind

Nothing major though so I think we missed the worst of it. What was it like in Javia chica?


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

A very useful feature of this forum. When people post when then get bad weather then others can perhaps anticipate it.

El Campello, just a bit of rain and gusty. Nothing major.

So sad for Moors & Christians week


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

not as much rain as we expected - but still over 100 litres yesterday


the wind was a bit of a surprise though

I'm told the last two chiringuitos are flattened/in the sea/the sea is in them

also loads of tree damage - lots actually across the roads


----------

